# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Rennaisance ne Europe--Ndihme!

## Rebele

Hi,

Kam nja dy pyetje rreth periudhes se "Rennaisance" ne Europe per te cilat me duhet te shkruaj ese te shkurter. E keqja eshte se nuk po gjej info tani per tani. Nese do me drejtonit tek nje web site do me benit shume pune.

pyetjet jane (ne Anglisht)

1. Compare and contrast some of the factors that led to the unification of France and Spain with those that prevented the unification of Italy and Germany.

2. A commom assumption is that creative work is best supported in periods of calm an peace. How is it possible to explain the simultaneous political instability and the cultural productivity of the Italian scene?

Faleminderit!

Sinqerisht 
Ema

----------


## Leila

Prit deri neser per mua, Ema.

----------


## StormAngel

http://www.idbsu.edu/courses/hy309/d...hardt/5-2.html

http://www.roland-collection.com/rol...tion/6/179.htm

Keto te dyja jane per renesansen e hershme ne Itali dhe pjese e marre nga libri i Jacob Burckhard per renesansen po ne Itali.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/history/society...urope_01.shtml

http://www.scils.rutgers.edu/~sroczyns/ren.html

Dhe keto te dyja per renesansen ne Europe ne pergjithesi.
Besoj se te ndihmova sado pak.
Nese te duhet edhe dicka tjeter,me thuaj.

Stormi

----------


## Rebele

....Ishte ajo goca fatzeze (une) qe i ra byzylyku ne det

Vjen i mencuri (Leila), kruan koken, kollitet nja dy-tri here dhe shkoqit fjalet, "hmm, na duhet nje vegel te masim thellesine e ujit, te percaktojme vendndodhjen ekzakte te objektit te humbur....*Ja prit per mua deri neser*..."

Fatzeza vazhdon kujen per byzylykun (se njifja veten per kaq vain po sa rron meson)

Vjen i marri (Stormi), pa problem zhytet ne det, e nxjerr byzylykun

ehhh sa te mendohet i mencuri ka mbaru pune i marri  :ngerdheshje: 

_Flm StormAngel per ndihmen_! (sa te prisja Leilen une me kishte mbire bari)

Informacioni tek sitet qe me dhe me mjaftoi si pikenisje thnx!

----------


## Leila

Po he mi tiiiii... hajde, pa sharje, I'm making up for it.
Te kam gjetur nje liber BEAUTIFUL per ty sot ne librari. Titulloheshe *Renaissance Diplomacy* nga Garrett Mattingly. Ka plot informacione qe s'do te te duhen se jane shume, keshtu qe ti kaloji rreshtat shpejt e shpejt deri sa te arrish aty ku lexon, "Gjermani," "Itali," "Spanje," dhe "France."

----------


## Rebele

Eh si kofini mas te vjelit erdhe  :shkelje syri: 
po nejse flm gjithsesi  :buzeqeshje: 
ja prandaj te mencurit nuk jane gjithmone me praktiket J/K

kalofshi mire

----------

